# Optimiser la batterie d'un powerbook



## bartsimp (5 Février 2004)

Juste un petit rappel/question, on est bien d'accord que pour optimiser l'autonomie d'un powerbook, il faut faire 2 ou trois cycles de charge et décharge complète et rien d'autre ?

D'autre part, pour l'utilisation par la suite, vaut-il mieux utiliser le pb sans alim et l'alimenter quand il en a besoin ou simplement ne pas se préoccuper de ces menus tracas ?


----------



## deLphaeus (5 Février 2004)

Dixit Manuel d'utilisation : charge, décharge 

Ensuite, c'est une question de "superstition" alors fais toi ton avis toi-même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 via le bouton recherche


----------



## powerbook867 (5 Février 2004)

bartsimp a dit:
			
		

> Juste un petit rappel/question, on est bien d'accord que pour optimiser l'autonomie d'un powerbook, il faut faire 2 ou trois cycles de charge et décharge complète et rien d'autre ?
> 
> D'autre part, pour l'utilisation par la suite, vaut-il mieux utiliser le pb sans alim et l'alimenter quand il en a besoin ou simplement ne pas se préoccuper de ces menus tracas ?



Quand tu restes toute la journée sur secteur il est mieux d'enlever la batterie car elle diminue quand sa charge quand tu t'en sers pas, et arrivée à 94% elle se remet en charge. Donc il y a des cycles de batterie inutiles....


----------



## bartsimp (6 Février 2004)

oui, c'est effectivement ce que j'ai vu dans le manuel, mais je cherchais plus des retours d'expérience / conseils.

Merci.


----------



## LedZeFred (6 Février 2004)

Salut j'ai un TI550 et ma première batterie n'a duré que 2 ans en étant sur le chargeur à 95% du temps, j'ai tout essayé pour la sauver hélas j'ai du en acheter une neuve, que je préserve pour les voyages, elle tient environ 3H 1/2, largement de quoi lire un dvd dans le train, ou bosser, et je laisse la vieille en permanence sur secteur elle tiens 20 mn maxi !
évidement 2 batteries ça fais un peu cher !
De toute façon ce n'est pas un problème MAC mais un phénomène physico-chimique normal avec n'importe quelle batterie, celui qui trouve la solution pour obtenir une batterie inusable deviendra vite très riche


----------



## emilpatovic (7 Février 2004)

Salut,

La réponse est dans ta question: il ne faut pas s'embêter avec ces petits tracas. Quand ton PB est neuf, tu fais un cycle complet (voir notice). Après, ne t'embêtes plus, ton PB à 3000 euros fait ça très bien tout seul.

Une batterie Li-Ion ne craint pas les cycles inutiles. C'est comme ça. Et une batterie Li-Ion ça dure environ 2 ans. C'est comme ça aussi. Que tu l'utilises ou non ne change rien. Comme le dit frederic87, c'est physico-chimique... Donc, dans 2 ans, tu peux t'attendre à acheter une nouvelle batterie. Tu peux commencer à économiser...

Ta batterie se décharge toute seule (comme une pile) que tu l'utilises ou non. Tant qu'elle est à 95% ou plus, ton PB ne la recharge pas. Si elle passe à 94% ou moins, la recharge se fait jusqu'à 100%. Et ça recommence.

Powerbook867 dit qu'il faut retirer la batterie quand tu ne t'en sers pas. Tu fais comme ça sur ton téléphone portable à 1 euro ou sur ton rasoir? Moi, si j'avais acheté un truc à 3000 euros et qu'à chaque fois que je l'allume je dois le fermer, le retourner, enlever la batterie, le réouvrir, et quand je pars je dois le fermer, le retourner, remettre la batterie, le retourner, le débrancher... t'as vu le temps que tu as perdu en lisant ça? Ben moi, je le ramène au magasin, je le ferme, et je le retourne sur la tête du vendeur! Avec de l'élan!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le problème c'est que tu sais à quel pourcentage tu es et comme tout le monde, tu n'apprécies pas que ton PB ne soit pas à 100% de ses capacités... Le meilleur truc à faire est de modifier l'affichage de ta batterie et de ne pas mettre un pourcentage mais l'autonomie restante. Tu ne sauras jamais si tu es à 100%, mais tu verras que c'est plus utile de savoir qu'il te reste 20 minutes que de savoir que tu es à 18%.






 Et si tu es à côté d'un PC portable, tu seras fier d'avoir toujours au moins 30 minutes de plus que lui... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Donc ne cherche pas à optimiser ta batterie, Apple l'a déjà fait. Et profite bien de ton PB, il est fantastique!


----------



## powerbook867 (7 Février 2004)

emilpatovic a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Powerbook867 dit qu'il faut retirer la batterie quand tu ne t'en sers pas. Tu fais comme ça sur ton téléphone portable à 1 euro ou sur ton rasoir? Moi, si j'avais acheté un truc à 3000 euros et qu'à chaque fois que je l'allume je dois le fermer, le retourner, enlever la batterie, le réouvrir, et quand je pars je dois le fermer, le retourner, remettre la batterie, le retourner, le débrancher... t'as vu le temps que tu as perdu en lisant ça? Ben moi, je le ramène au magasin, je le ferme, et je le retourne sur la tête du vendeur! Avec de l'élan!!!
> 
> ...



C'est justement qu'un powerbook n'a pas le même prix qu'un téléphone portable ou qu'un rasoir ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, tu l'as quasiment dit toi-même dans ta réponse....


----------



## emilpatovic (8 Février 2004)

Je ne peux pas croire que sur un PB il faut retirer la batterie à chaque fois qu'on utilise le secteur. Ce serait complètement nul. C'est une perte de temps inimaginable sur un appareil comme ça. De plus, ce serait écrit dans la notice.

Non, crois moi, la batterie est très bien dans son logement. A vie.


----------



## blackader (8 Février 2004)

cela dit si tu sais qu'en deux semaines tu va pas bouger ton powerbook du secteur ca te coute rien de l'enlever la batterie, au pire ca changera rien et au mieux ca l'economisera.

Cela dit j'avais vu sur un forum de dell (meme genre de batteries) que vallait mieux l'enlever et fallait plutot qu'elle soit  a mi-charge pour une meilleure conservation.


Enfin ca c'est ma superstition


----------



## powerbook867 (8 Février 2004)

blackader a dit:
			
		

> cela dit si tu sais qu'en deux semaines tu va pas bouger ton powerbook du secteur ca te coute rien de l'enlever la batterie, au pire ca changera rien et au mieux ca l'economisera.
> 
> Cela dit j'avais vu sur un forum de dell (meme genre de batteries) que vallait mieux l'enlever et fallait plutot qu'elle soit  a mi-charge pour une meilleure conservation.
> 
> ...



C'est dans ce sens la que j'avais posté plus haut ...


----------



## vincmyl (9 Février 2004)

Moi je laisse tout le tps mon PWB sur secteur avec sa batterie....


----------



## BadzMiaoo (10 Février 2004)

blackader a dit:
			
		

> cela dit si tu sais qu'en deux semaines tu va pas bouger ton powerbook du secteur ca te coute rien de l'enlever la batterie, au pire ca changera rien et au mieux ca l'economisera.
> 
> Cela dit j'avais vu sur un forum de dell (meme genre de batteries) que vallait mieux l'enlever et fallait plutot qu'elle soit  a mi-charge pour une meilleure conservation.
> 
> ...



c'est en partie vraie car les batteries li-ion sont victimes d'un phénomène un peu particulier, la décharge totale... si la batterie est déchargé totalement (à 100%) elle ne peut plus réamorcer le processus de rechargement. J'ai lu ça sur d'autre forum parlant de batteries d'APN. Beaucoup d'appareil coupe de manière logiciel l'utilisation de la batterie et laisse un faible pourcentage d'énergie, sur certains téléphones portables, la batterie doit avoir encore 5% mais le téléphone refusera de démarrer car dangereux pour la batterie.


----------

